# Topics > Smart home >  Smart Remote, Sevenhugs, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developers - Sevenhugs

----------


## Airicist

The Smart Remote by Sevenhugs

Published on Jan 4, 2016




> The Smart Remote enables all members of the family to control any connected device in the home by simply pointing at it. The system automatically recognises the device and the contextual display adjusts to offer the appropriate interaction option to the user.
> 
> The Smart Remote has been shown during the Techrunch Disrupt London 2015 and the CES and CES Unveiled 2016. It will be launched through a crowdfunding campaign in early 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Sevenhugs Smart Remote: Hands-On

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> It controls your TV and smart thermostat, and it can even call you an Uber if you point it at the door

----------


## Airicist

CES 2017: Sevenhugs Smart Remote

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> The ultimate smart remote? Sevenhugs reckon this is the only remote you'll ever need.
> 
> Contextually adaptive and able to determine what you need to control and when, turning your TV on and off isn't the only thing this remote can do. From changing the heating to dimming the lights, switching on cameras to ordering a cab. 
> 
> John Mccann talks to Simon Tchedikian from Sevenhugs about their upcoming ultimate smart remote.

----------


## Airicist

Sevenhugs Smart Remote

Published on Feb 12, 2018




> Have you ever dreamed of controlling everything in your home with a single remote? Well now you can! Smart Remote is a revolutionary product that lets you instantly control any device—TVs, media players, speakers, lights, thermostats and more. Just point at what you want to control and Smart Remote’s screen automatically adapts—like magic.

----------


## Airicist

Smart Remote by Sevenhugs — Control your TV and smart home with one remote

Published on Nov 19, 2018




> Have you ever dreamed of controlling your TV, entertainment center and smart home with one remote? Well now you can! 
> 
> Smart Remote is a revolutionary product that makes it incredibly easy to control your devices. Just point at what you want to control and Smart Remote automatically displays the right controls—like magic. You can also control multiple devices simultaneously with a single button: turn on your TV, media player and AV receiver and automatically switch to the right AV inputs.
> 
> Smart Remote is compatible with select Wi-Fi devices and services (Roku, Philips Hue, Sonos, Spotify Connect, TP-Link, LIFX, and WeMo plugs) and over 650,000 infrared devices (TVs, media players, set-top boxes, game consoles, AV devices, speakers and more).

----------

